# Estadio Manuel Rivera Sanchez de Chimbote



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Que bonito esta el estadio!! no se ve avances en cuanto a las tribunas, pero de seguro han estado trabajando en los interiores, ya tenemos otro recinto deportivo en muy buenas condiciones  

P.D. ¿Cuando es la inauguración del estadio?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy interesante !!!

Por cierto, cuando es la semana cívica en Chimbote ??? Dice que se inaugura para dicha fecha....


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Pregunta : yo pense que este estadio era el que estaba a la entrada de NUEVO CHIMBOTE , pero esta ubicado cerca al terminal terreste , cierto ? 

alguien que me aclare la duda , thanks ! xD !


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

PUCHA KE LINDO ESTADIO WAOOOOO INTERESANTE.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Por fin Chimbote va a tener un estadio descente esta ubicado en el ovalo junto al Terminal Terrestre, que bueno fuese que como ahora la Region tiene varios cientos de millones de soles guardados en un banco el problematico Presidente de la Region Chavin dispusiese aunque sea de un par de millones de soles para prolongar unos cuatro o cinco kilometros la avenida de salida de esa ciudad cuyo tramo de cuatro carriles termina a 200 o 300 metros del ovalo, hay plata lo que pasa que no hay buenos gestores. :bash:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Hola.. yo estuve por esos lugares por agosto del año pasado ya que tengo familia alla.. y bueno cuando vi ese estadio y asi recibiendo a los que llegan a la ciudad por el terminal terrestre me parecio super COOl.. asi chevere.. jejeje... pero no veo que allan avanzado mucho.. espero que lo terminen pronto antes de que vaya por alla de nuevo...... para que lo puede ver terminado y quien sabe ir a un partidito hay del Alianza.. jejejeje..


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mUY BUENO EL ESTADIO.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Ya era hora de que Chimbote tenga un estadio de categoría.Los felicito por eso.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bonito este nuevo estadio


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Estimados

Para aquellos que deseen ver el NUEVO estadio de CHIMBOTE, el dia de hoy SABADO 30 DE JUNIO 2007 jugarán un amistoso las selecciones de PERU y COLOMBIA, categoria SUB 17, lo transmitirá CMD (Cable Magico Deportes), pueden aprovechar en VER como está el estadio y de pasada el Partido.

OJO, el estadio no está terminado al 100%, le faltan acabados, lo de hoy no será una inauguración, sino un ESTRENO de la cancha en si.

Saludos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y a qué hora es el partido???


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

¿Alguien tiene fotos panorámicas de todo el estadio? está espectacular.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Esta es una foto parcial del estadio, tomada este sabado.

Publicada por el DIARIO DE CHIMBOTE.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buena primicia, se ve bonito! Y sabes si techaron la tribuna de al frente?
A proposito, acabo de leer que la seleccion sub 17 pedio 4 -2 ante a Colombia en el partido inaugural del estadio :bash:


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Los acabados todavia no se han ejecutado.

Según el proyecto inicial los exteriores del estadio costarán 2 millones de soles.
La iluminación ARTIFICIAL está valorizada en otro tanto igual.

El presupuesto ya lo tienen, pero el ALCALDE actual es MEDIOCRE y no quiere avanzar con las obras.

Incluso el techado está comprendido dentro de las obras principales.
La proyección inicial es también para poseer TABLERO ELECTRONICO.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve bien el estadio, con la tribuna llena mucho mejor.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Tuve la oportunidad de ver el partido de Perú y me sorprendió bastante la calidad del cesped artificial. Se supone que debería ser una alfombra verde o al menos ser totalmente verde (como las canchas que hay Lima, Piura, Chiclayo, Trujillo e Iquitos) pero esta cancha tiene sectores donde se ve amarillo o marrón. No pido que sea similar a la cancha del estadio olimpico de Moscú o de Montreal, solo que sea de buenas condiciones y por lo visto no lo es, ya que de ser asi tendría un color uniforme en toda la cancha.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Seguro el césped es de segunda mano.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

El cesped artificial fué instalado por la misma empresa que colocó el gras en el estadio de Iquitos.

A diferencia de los estadios mencionados, los jugadores dieron el visto bueno y no hubo quejas, en cambio en las otras canchas mucho se quejaban de la temperatura del campo entre otras cosas. En este no fué asi.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Sin dudas con tribunas llenas el estadio se ve hermoso e imponente !


----------

